

The Media and the real reasons Foxconn workers are jumping off buildings - sailormoon
http://www.zonaeuropa.com/201005c.brief.htm#018

======
hga
Also see item 019 above which makes what looks like a good first cut at
figuring out a properly adjusted "normal" suicide rate to use for comparison.

The whole page is worth skimming/reading, BTW.

